# Flash <- Tutorial für newbs



## Vogti (29. Oktober 2003)

Holla !

Neulich habe ich mir das programm Macromedia Flash MX 2004 Professional besorgt und komme irgendwie nicht so ganz klar...

Gibt es irgendwo tutorials für einsteiger in diese matrix ?
Inhalt des tutorials soll sein, so flash movies erstellen... eventuell auch schaltflächen !?


Danke !



..::Vogti::..


----------



## NetPerformance (7. November 2003)

Huhu 

Schau mal hier  oder hier  nach.

Gruß
Aaron

p.s.: unter google.de hättest du aber auch ein paar 1000 Tuts gefunden


----------

